# Still Waiting for his girl!



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Deaw Miss. pwincess Valentine
Just leaving a note to tell u dat I am still waiting patiently fow you.
You awe pwetty...vewy pwetty wid a feawless and adowable heawt :wub: I saw u swimming once and thought dat any boy will be lucky to hab you as his valentine :wub: befowe I knew it, I was da lucky boy to have u as my valentines :wub: 

U got the maltese look and bwain. u have one maltese brother, and live in da USA. My mail was sent to u last Sat wid Cwystal's mail to hew valentine, but because u live further than cwystal's valentine, I guess it is taking longer to weach u. But I pway dat it makes it safely to u soon. I wuv ya and will be waiting patiently.

I will be holding dis rose for u, until u show up :wub:









Wuv,
Snowy boy


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh my goodness, Snowy i have a feeling that your Valentine will show up very soon and you won't have to hold that rose for very long. I think that is one of my most favorite pictures of you! :heart:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh. My. DoG!! :wub:

Can I be your Valentine, you gorgeous thing!!?? :wub:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowy!!! Ava just fell off my lap when she saw your picture!!!! 

:faint:

You are truly the real McDreamy!!!!!!!! :tender:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh My....Snowy don't tell Triniti, but Terra is making google eyes at you!!! :wub: (You really need to give Triniti some pointers on being a gentleman! All he wants to do is run around and play....she needs a more serious man!)


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree...total McDreamy!!!!! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> Oh my goodness, Snowy i have a feeling that your Valentine will show up very soon and you won't have to hold that rose for very long. I think that is one of my most favorite pictures of you! :heart:


Snowy: "I hope so, auntie Debbie...I wanna pass hew da wose. Just like me, she went swimming too :w00t: what a pewfect match:wub:"



nekkidfish said:


> Oh. My. DoG!! :wub:
> 
> Can I be your Valentine, you gorgeous thing!!?? :wub:
> 
> HUGz! Jules


Snowy: "Auntie Jules, fank you so much. dis year, I hab one hooman (human) Valentine ... my auntie Alice.... and one fluff valentine :wub: who I am waiting to fow hew to know that it is hew I am woofing about :wub: I might be small in size but I hab a big heawt, says mama! I wub you all" 





The A Team said:


> Snowy!!! Ava just fell off my lap when she saw your picture!!!!
> 
> :faint:
> 
> You are truly the real McDreamy!!!!!!!! :tender:


Snowy: "oh my!!! Ava:wub: i am flattered - fank you :wub: i hope my giwl will like me too"



missiek said:


> Oh My....Snowy don't tell Triniti, but Terra is making google eyes at you!!! :wub: (You really need to give Triniti some pointers on being a gentleman! All he wants to do is run around and play....she needs a more serious man!)


Snowy: "I can give Twiniti some life lessons " 



Bailey&Me said:


> I agree...total McDreamy!!!!! :wub:


Snowy: "fanks Nida. I hope my giwl will wike me too"


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Ohhh, Snowy, you are soooo dreamy!  London is drooling all over the computer screen! London & Preston don't know who their special fluffs are yet, but London is wondering if she is your special Valentine this year...in fact, I think every girl on SM wants to be Snowy's special girl!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awwww, sweet Mr. Snowy! Valentine's will come very soon!

You look absolutely adorable with your pretty rose, I'm sure Crystal will show up soon!
She'll love you and your adorable, stylish outfit!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

aw Snowy - you are so handsome!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awww, this is one of my all time favorite photos!! :wub: Snowy is so adorable!!!! Happy Valentine's Day sweetheart!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

*thunk*

Pardon us while we girls pick ourselves up off the floor but Snowy, you are positively _*swoon*_ worthy. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Snowy -- all 3 of my girls are in love with you -- but I know that they're not your special Valentine. I haven't told them yet that you belong to someone else. I don't want to break their hearts.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG Kat! I LOVE this picture of your handsome Snowy. Its fantastic!! :wub:


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

Def McDreamy! Love that pic


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy: "Fank you so much, aunties and pwetty fluffs fow youw wowds about me. You all are pawsome:wub: 
I just read from a vewy cute maltese girl dat in some parts of the U.S. der are snow stowms which can be anothew reason why my giwl didn't get da mail yet. Awwee I pway dat it makes it to hew on time widout delay...I saw Cwystal happy dat hew boy wiked hew and I hope fow da same for my girl too... dear Mr. Weather, please stop storming and dear shipping service, please hurry! I am still holding da rose" wuv, still patient Snowy



LJSquishy said:


> London is wondering if she is your special Valentine this year...in fact, I think every girl on SM wants to be Snowy's special girl!


Snowy : "pwetty London, let's wait and see :wub: I know dat a cutie like you melts da heawts:wub:"



Alexa said:


> Awwww, sweet Mr. Snowy! Valentine's will come very soon!
> You look absolutely adorable with your pretty rose, *I'm sure Crystal will show up soon!*
> She'll love you and your adorable, stylish outfit!
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


Snowy: "auntie Alexandra, Cwystal can be a pain sometimes. When I play ball, she chases me & chews me off...when I go swimming, she chases me and chews me off... she is a nut case who I cannot ask her to stay away! Dat is what I am dealing with my little sister. But I valentines giwl isn't like dat, I am suwe  I hope she shows up soon"


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

WOW, you are soooooo handsome Snowy!! between the tux and the rose and those eyes, oh my!! too much!! :wub::wub:


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

Snowy,
My three girls have such a major crush on you!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

mfa said:


> WOW, you are soooooo handsome Snowy!! between the tux and the rose and those eyes, oh my!! too much!! :wub::wub:


Snowy: "it means so much to wead fwom da pwincess' mommy :wub: fank you!"



LuluLolly said:


> Snowy,
> My three girls have such a major crush on you!


Snowy: "oh my! dey awe all vewy pwetty fow suuuwe :wub: I am flattewed to wead dat supew pwetty giwls wiked me. I hope my Valentine would wike me too. Fank you so much!"


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

oh my goodness. what an ABSOLUTELY PRECIOUS picture!!! any girl would be lucky to be your valentine, snowy! :wub:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh Snowy what a handsome Prince you are. Delilah was SOOOOOOO happy to have you as her Valentine. Thank you very much for the pretty pink heart toy you sent to her. She even took it to bed with her last night to snuggle with.

xoxo


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Snowy, you are one gorgeous mcdreamy boy. Candy sends lots of kisses to you:wub::wub:


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

OMG Snowy You handsome boy!!!!
I think Sasha is in love :wub:::wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Snowy, so handsome in your tux, like a young Cary Grant!
My girls are in love!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowy: "Fank you so much, pwetty giwls and sweet aunties:wub: I was thwilled to find out dat my Valentines wuved to hab me as a buddy. and especilly happy dat she took da heawt to bed to snuggle wid it :wub::wub:!!!"



Delilahs Mommy said:


> Oh Snowy what a handsome Prince you are. Delilah was SOOOOOOO happy to have you as her Valentine. Thank you very much for the pretty pink heart toy you sent to her. *She even took it to bed with her last night to snuggle with.*
> 
> xoxo


Snowy: "so vewy HAPPY to wead dis :chili:"


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowy - how did I miss this picture before? You are such a Dapper Dan. :smheat: George Clooney, eat your heart out. Now I know that Delilah is your Valentine this year, but I'd like to start working on next year. I have an evening gown (as you all know) to go with your tux, so I'm ready. :wub::wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh Snowy, as you patiently await your Valentine, can us SM gals pretend to be yours? You are just too handsome in your tux


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Snowy - how did I miss this picture before? You are such a Dapper Dan. :smheat: George Clooney, eat your heart out. Now I know that Delilah is your Valentine this year, but I'd like to start working on next year. I have an evening gown (as you all know) to go with your tux, so I'm ready. :wub::wub:


Snowy: "Auntie Sue, you can be my hooman (human) valentine fow next yeaw :wub:"



Johita said:


> Oh Snowy, as you patiently await your Valentine, *can us SM gals pretend to be yours?* You are just too handsome in your tux


Snowy: "Auntie Edith, you suwe can pwetend:wub:"


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> Snowy: "Auntie Sue, you can be my hooman (human) valentine fow next yeaw :wub:"
> 
> :cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer: :cheer::cheer:


----------



## welnancy1984 (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh little Snowy Boy, your message melted my heart~ Who in the world can reject somebody as handsome as you?


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Snowy, I will be your Valentine any day! You are so handsome and what a precious picture!!!


----------

